# Stop motion puppetry



## junebugarama (May 6, 2015)

Does anyone have an good books to read about stop motion puppetry. I found this blog post (link removed by moderator)
It just talks about the artist and his personal journey and it really got me interested in pursuing my hands on art with digital art in some way.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Please do not post links to blogs on the forum. This can be considered spam.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I would only be repeating myself.. ROTFLOL!

D


----------

